# Peptide Basics!!!!



## R-fresh77 (Nov 20, 2012)

Basic Guide for Peptides

​
The basic's of Peptides
​
*Protein Peptides*



*Protein peptides profile*
 Peptides are short polymers of amino acids linked by peptide bonds.  They have the same peptide bonds as those in proteins, but are commonly  shorter in length. The shortest peptides are dipeptides, consisting of  two amino acids joined by a single peptide bond. There can also be  tripeptides, tetrapeptides, pentapeptides, etc. Peptides have an amino  end and a carboxyl end, unless they are cyclic peptides. A polypeptide  is a single linear chain of amino acids bonded together by peptide  bonds. Protein molecules consist of one or more polypeptides put  together typically in a biologically functional way and sometimes have  non-peptide groups attached, which can be called prosthetic groups or  cofactors.
 Protein peptides are the preferred method for the body to absorb  nitrogen into the muscles because the proteins can be absorbed intact.  In fact, peptides are absorbed over 200 percent faster than free-form  amino acids or whole protein molecules. The faster protein is absorbed  in the body, the more it promotes protein synthesis ? a key component in  muscle development. When the body breaks down proteins, it breaks them  down into peptides, which in turn creates nitrogen in the bloodstream.  Over 70 percent of nitrogen found in the bloodstream is in peptide form.  Also, protein peptides made from whey are over 65 percent better at  retaining nitrogen than regular whey. Other valuable characteristics of  peptides are that it helps weight loss by stimulating the brain center  that tells the body that it is full. Peptides stimulate Insulin Growth  Factors, which develop muscle tissue. Peptides are also found to aid  gastrointestinal and liver function.
*MGF*
 MGF is a protein peptide that activates the process that repairs  muscle damage. When muscles are worked out, or damaged, MGH triggers the  metabolic agents in the body such as IGF-1 to repair and replace  damaged muscles. Natural MGH declines with age and is a major cause of  muscle tissue decreases as we grow older. MGF in clinical doses has  shown remarkable results for not only muscle repair but new muscle  growth as well.

*CJC-1295*
 CJC-1295 is a tetrapeptide that was developed to aid in weight loss.  It is a growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) that has a longer  half-life in the body than other GRHRs.
*PT-141 (Bremelanotide)*
 PT-141 is a heptapeptide developed from Melantonan II. It has been  studied for a variety of applications, including cosmetically as a  sunless tanning agent and as a sexual dysfunction drug that could treat  erectile dysfunction in men and arousal dysfunction in women. PT-141 was  found to have some unwanted side effects on the circulatory system  (high blood pressure) and further testing has been delayed.
*Hexarelin*
 Hexarelin is a hexapeptide that is injected and stimulates the  pituitary gland to produce growth hormone (GH). It also stimulates IGF-1  response, making it ideal for muscle mass and strength increases as  well as fat loss. Because Hexarelin stimulates natural GH, it is often  used after a cycle of HGH to avoid shutdown of natural GH production.
*ALCAR (Acetyl-L-carnitine)*
 ALCAR is an experimental acetylating agent that modifies protein  structures. It is being tested for its unique quality of improving brain  function and as a possible cure to diseases such as Alzheimer?s and  dementia.
*IGF-DES*
 IGF DES is a potent Insulin Growth Factor peptide that is fast-acting  and has the ability to act with IGF receptors even after they?ve become  damaged by lactic acid during workouts. It also seems to have a longer  half-life than its counterparts like IGF-1 or IGF-LR3.
*Follistatin 344*
 Follistatin 344 is a peptide that inhibits myostatin, the chemical in  the body that regulates muscle growth. When the body produces  myostatin, it tells the muscles to stop growing, which is why inhibitors  like Follistatin allow bodybuilders to grow larger muscles. Reports on  this peptide vary and there are complaints that it adversely affects the  tendons.
*Triptorelin*
 Triptorelin (aka Decapeptyl, Diphereline, Gonapeptyl, Trelstar and  Variopeptyl) is a decapeptide that was developed to help treat prostate  cancer. It is in a class of drugs called gonadotropin-releasing hormone  agonists (GnRH agonists). The result from taking Triptorelin is a  gradual reduction of testosterone in the body, which is why the best use  for this peptide is part of a post-cycle therapy where you need to  reduce testosterone before it aromatizes into estrogen.
*PEG-MGF (PEGylated Mechano Growth Factor)*
 PEG-MGF is a peptide hormone that increases the stem cell count in  muscle tissue. Stem cells allow the muscle to heal and to grow in number  and size. The PEG, or polyethylene glycol, is attached to the MGF to  make the peptide last longer in the body by increasing its half-life.  This allows the MGF molecule to act more consistently on the muscle  tissues, providing greater results.
*Melanotan II *
 Malanotan II is a synthetic analog of the body?s natural melanocortin  peptide hormone ? the alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH). It  is being developed as a tanning agent for skin and as a drug to treat  sexual dysfunction in both men and women.
*GHRP-2 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-2)*
 GHRP-2 is a hexapeptide that acts on the pituitary gland to release  Human Growth Hormone (HGH). This peptide has a strong anabolic effect  and creates strong muscle gains and weight loss. Besides boosting HGH  levels, it also has a strong effect in boosting IGF-1 levels. This  peptide works best in conjunction with HGH because it stimulates the  natural HGH levels making it less likely that synthetic HGH will shut  down the pituitary gland?s natural production.
*Ipamorelin*
 Ipamorelin is a pentapeptide that acts on the pituitary gland to  produce Human Growth Hormone. An increase of HGH levels builds muscles  and burns fat at incredible rates. Studies have shown that there is  little long-term effect that Ipamorelin has on the pituitary gland?s  ability to naturally produce growth hormones.
*IGF-1 Long R3*
 IGF- 1 Long R3 s an insulin-growth factor peptide that increases  amino acid transport to cells, increases glucose transport, increases  protein synthesis, decreases protein degradation and improves RNA  synthesis.  Unlike regular IGF-1, the Long R3 version doesn?t easily  bind to the IGF binding proteins that inhibit the biological actions of  IGFs.
*GHRP-6*
 Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-6 (GHRP-6) is an amino-acid peptide  that triggers the body to release growth hormone. Growth Hormone burns  fat and increases muscle strength and mass. GHRP-6 has the distinct  characteristic of being a Ghrelin antagonist. Ghrelin is a chemical in  the body that helps store fat, which makes GHRP-6 a great peptide to  take to get lean.
*HGH*
 Human Growth Hormone (HGH) is a synthetic version of the natural  growth hormones produced by the pituitary gland. Growth hormones tell  the body to build muscle and burn fat in people during their puberty  years. Growth hormone production slows as we age and is a major cause of  how the body looses strength in old age. There are many types of HGH on  the market today and is available by prescription and on the black  market.
*HGH Fragment 176-191*
 HGH Fragment 176-191 is a piece of the Growth Hormone chain of amino  acids ? the part of the chain from amino acid number 176 through the  amino acid number 191. It is believed by the developers of this peptide  that the fragment of amino acids is responsible for the fat burning  properties of HGH. They were attempting to isolate a stronger formula  that targeted only fat burning to market as a weight loss drug.
*Adapotide*
 Adapotide is a new research drug used to treat cancer but has shown  remarkable results for weight loss. It is in a class of drugs called  angiogenesis inhibitors that work to block blood flow to various parts  of the body, in this case, fat cells. Clinical trials involving primates  have shown remarkable results in cutting belly fat and overall weight  loss.

Please feel free to add any peptides not discussed on this post. Ive been off the boards for a while. I have to admit, It feel good to speak about peptides again. I used to work for 2 major companies in this industry, I wasn't able to discuss usage, dose recommendations, or what times of the day are better for certain IGF family members, including the MGF family, as well as the ghrp, and ghrh family.  When You are a sponsor, you really have to watch what you say. If I were ever to give advise online in regards to dosing or protocols, I would have broken my own disclaimer! Its been about a year since Ive been on this board. Its nice to be back. Lets get the discussions going!!! 


Stylus187


----------

